# Man Charged With Murder After Parking Dispute



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Victim, Accused Were Friends, Officials Said_

*BOSTON -- *A Fairhaven man has been charged with murder after a dispute with a neighbor over a parking space.

Fairhaven police were called to a fight on Washington Street at about 7:30 p.m. Sunday. When they arrived, police found Dwayne Lassiter, 40, lying on the front steps of 96 Washington St. bleeding from multiple chest wounds. An off-duty paramedic was treating the man.

Police said a second man, David Ford, 51, was on the home's front porch, covered in blood. Police arrested Ford after Fairhaven Fire Department paramedic Todd Correia said Ford stabbed Lassiter.










Witnesses told police that Lassiter, who lives nearby, had parked his pickup truck in the home's driveway. Ford, who does not own a vehicle but rents an apartment in the building, came out to confront Lassiter about parking in the driveway. A confrontation ensued, resulting in Lassiter being stabbed, police said. Witnesses said Lassiter and Ford both work for the owner of the home.

"That was the only matter of contention between the two. In fact, they were friends and early in the day, as a matter of fact, Mr. Lassiter had taken his pickup truck to go buy cigarettes for Mr. Ford because Mr. Ford didn't have his own car. So they were apparently friends, and this seems to have been the only point of contention between the two," said Fairhaven Police Chief Gary Souza.

"They ended up getting up, separating from each other. And in fact, at one point, they hugged each other and said 'Sorry.' and at that point the off duty firefighter notices a large amount of blood in the chest, shirt area (of Lassiter)," said prosecutor Chris Markey.

Lassiter was transported to St. Luke's Hospital then was transferred to Rhode Island Hospital where he died early Monday morning.

"I don't know, I am still in shock," said neighbor Debbie Poitras.

Ford has been charged with murder and was arraigned Monday in New Bedford District Court.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

